

Ask HN: List of public updated YC application videos? - geuis

The previous list on http://wikitorrents.org/wiki/ycombinator_applicants seems to be gone now (the domain isn't directing anywhere anymore).<p>I have a friend whom I wanted to show some application videos to of previously accepted YC companies. Can't seem to find a current list of them.
======
pg
There are links to several at the bottom of
<http://ycombinator.com/video.html>

~~~
geuis
Thanks Paul.

